# Felt Instruments: LEKKO - a character piano + tape-based sound design



## Felt Instruments (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi there! I'm extremely proud to announce https://feltinstruments.com/Lekko (<b><u>LEKKO</u></b>) - an intimate upright piano, recorded imperfectly through vintage analogue kit for maximum character and a collection of beautiful, textural sound design patches, exploring the world of tape and modular effects.

This is not the most deeply sampled piano ever with a gazillion mic positions. It has a particular sound that I happen to love. And I hope you will, too.

*Available now at an intro price of £29 (going to £39 on September 12th).*

VI Control is quite special for me and I've really learned a lot from you guys. So, as a little "thank you", 10 members can get the library for free. Just use the top-secret link here: ------ *EDIT:* Gone!


*





SO WHAT WILL YOU GET?*

Piano sustains (5xRR). Three dynamic layers (one recorded, two simulated).
Characterful shorts (5xRR), going through finger-muted samples to full ringing. Three dynamic layers.
Irregular tremolos performed at two intensities (freestyle, not synced to tempo or anything).
All acustic patches include key release samples, recorded across the entire keyboard (5xRR).
6 sound design ‘Afterglow’ patches, created by processing the raw samples with a selection of outboard equipment and tape.
14 ‘Layers’ patches, allowing you to create your own combinations of sounds taken from the ‘Afterglow’ section.
7.26GB download (ncw loseless compression, 12.6GB original content). All samples recorded at 96kHz. Presented at 24 bit, 48kHz.
Beautiful interface inspired by 20th century avant-garde design.
Full version of Kontakt 5.8.1 required. This library does not work in the free Kontakt Player.
Individually watermarked to you.
Download via the Pulse app.

*More info:*
https://feltinstruments.com/Lekko


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 29, 2019)

I just saw the advertisment banner of "Lekko" here at VIC, clicked on it, listened to the video and thought "_Beautiful sound_", after that I checked the forum for more information and saw "_10 members can get the library for free" _I guessed that they are all gone, but clicked anyway...and voila... I got one for free. Thank you so much. I will download and play with it tomorrow and will write more. Congratulation to your release and thanks again for this gift


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 29, 2019)

Beautiful Piano.
Many thanks,
Patrick


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2019)

Great surprise ! Will audition and comment.

Congrats, many thanks, and much success with LEKKO !!


----------



## midiman (Aug 29, 2019)

The Demo track is great.


----------



## midiman (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought it. I am liking it, but I can't seem to get rid of the pedal noise, which is way too low. Is that possible? @FeltInstruments 
I only see controls for Key releases. What about the pedal noise? Also I don't have the lowest octave of the piano. Is that intentional?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks so much!

@midiman the pedal noise is only triggered when you push the sustain pedal. Do you mean the noise at the start of every note? It's the sound of piano hammers hitting a very thin layer of cotton, placed in front of the strings. If you want to get rid of it, try adjusting the sample start knob to taste.

The lowest octave is not there because it's missing from the real piano as well. It's a small, Swedish upright and it doesn't have the full range - I guess it's a compromise they had to take to make the piano more home-fit  And honestly, I think that the lowest octave on this piano is the least sexy thing about it.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Aug 29, 2019)

Excellent sound!
Very looking forward to try it!


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 30, 2019)

Good stuff! Your walkthrough voiceover really fits the character of the piano, too.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

DSmolken said:


> Good stuff! Your walkthrough voiceover really fits the character of the piano, too.



Haha, thanks! Whenever I'm in front of a camera I feel like it's not the side I want to be at (I'm a cinematographer by craft so the other side feels way more comfortable!) so doing a voice over was a bit of a step out of my comfort zone.


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 30, 2019)

For a quiet, subdued instrument it works really well to talk about it like that.

Are you planning to post about this on KVR? If you don't have an account there, I can drop a post in the samples forum there.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

DSmolken said:


> For a quiet, subdued instrument it works really well to talk about it like that.
> 
> Are you planning to post about this on KVR? If you don't have an account there, I can drop a post in the samples forum there.



Thank you, I've just posted there as well


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Aug 30, 2019)

Lovely tone, great job!


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 30, 2019)

sounds very good...costs even better!


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Aug 30, 2019)

Bought it. Already in use. One of the most emotional pianos I've heard!


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 30, 2019)

The walkthrough sounds good, but I can't seem to buy it. I click on add to cart and it sits in a loop and goes nowhere. Is there a problem with the link or the store service?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> The walkthrough sounds good, but I can't seem to buy it. I click on add to cart and it sits in a loop and goes nowhere. Is there a problem with the link or the store service?



EDIT: Fixed now!


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Aug 30, 2019)

I was able to buy it, but have not been able to extract and install it. I'm on a Mac. I've tried a few different RAR unarchive apps but all return an error. The files are labeled as Zip files but appear to be RAR files?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

Tilt & Flow said:


> I was able to buy it, but have not been able to extract and install it. I'm on a Mac. I've tried a few different RAR unarchive apps but all return an error. The files are labeled as Zip files but appear to be RAR files?



Hi! Could you please send me an email at [email protected]? I'll do my best to help


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 30, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Maybe try reloading the page and click the buy button again? If it still doesn't work, here's the direct link to buy it with the intro discount applied: https://gum.co/felt_lekko/intro
> 
> Please, let me know how it goes!


I think it was my popup blocker - when I right clicked and told it to open in a new window, it worked. Thanks!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I think it was my popup blocker - when I right clicked and told it to open in a new window, it worked. Thanks!



Oh, that's great to hear! Thanks for letting me know. I hope you'll enjoy the library!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 30, 2019)

Tilt & Flow said:


> I was able to buy it, but have not been able to extract and install it. I'm on a Mac. I've tried a few different RAR unarchive apps but all return an error. The files are labeled as Zip files but appear to be RAR files?


T&F, did you make sure to download ALL eight RARs into the same location before trying to extract? They will not open if you try one at a time.


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Aug 30, 2019)

PaulBrimstone said:


> T&F, did you make sure to download ALL eight RARs into the same location before trying to extract? They will not open if you try one at a time.


Thanks for the suggestion. Usually RARs open just fine - I grab them all and extract. I'll email support to get it sorted out.


----------



## Pixelee (Aug 30, 2019)

Question: What's the difference between Lekko and Wolno?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> Question: What's the difference between Lekko and Wolno?



Wolno is a half-speed piano sustain patch taken from the Lekko library. It's free to download and use everywhere. Lekko is the full library that includes three acoustic articulations (soft sustains, muted shorts, irregular tremolos) and 6 sound design patches - including the half-speed piano patch from Wolno.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

To everyone who's experiencing problems with downloading or extracting of the library - I'm working on solving it and will get back to you as soon as the library finishes downloading on a Mac. I'll try to replicate the problem and post a solution ASAP!


----------



## Niah2 (Aug 30, 2019)

This sounds phenomenal guys ! Congratulations and keep up the good work.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 30, 2019)

midiman said:


> I bought it. I am liking it, but I can't seem to get rid of the pedal noise, which is way too low. Is that possible? @FeltInstruments
> I only see controls for Key releases. What about the pedal noise? Also I don't have the lowest octave of the piano. Is that intentional?


@midiman, simply go into the Lekko samples and pull the “Pedal” folder out to isolate it in the main folder. That will stop the pedal samples being accessed, unless you ever want to put them back in. I'd have preferred a way to simply reduce the pedal volume; maybe in an update, Tomek?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

PaulBrimstone said:


> @midiman, simply go into the Lekko samples and pull the “Pedal” folder out to isolate it in the main folder. That will stop the pedal samples being accessed, unless you ever want to put them back in. I'd have preferred a way to simply reduce the pedal volume; maybe in an update, Tomek?



Yeah, I'm actually thinking about doing a second page to the interface that would allow you to do some more detailed tweaks. Do you guys think it would be something useful?


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 30, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Yeah, I'm actually thinking about doing a second page to the interface that would allow you to do some more detailed tweaks. Do you guys think it would be something useful?


Yes please.


----------



## nordicguy (Aug 30, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Yeah, I'm actually thinking about doing a second page to the interface that would allow you to do some more detailed tweaks. Do you guys think it would be something useful?


I think you did quite a great instrument!
Congrats for that.


PaulBrimstone said:


> Yes please.


I’ll second @PaulBrimstone here, could just make this instrument even better.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

Will do, thanks for the feedback!

To everyone who has extraction problems - I just checked the process on a Mac and it seems like a free app called Keka works just fine. You can get it here: https://www.keka.io/en/ After installing, please, select all of the downloaded archives, right click them and open them in Keka. Hope this helps! 

I'm working on a smoother downloading experience as we speak, will keep you posted as soon as it's ready to work.


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Aug 30, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Will do, thanks for the feedback!
> 
> To everyone who has extraction problems - I just checked the process on a Mac and it seems like a free app called Keka works just fine. You can get it here: https://www.keka.io/en/ After installing, please, select all of the downloaded archives, right click them and open them in Keka. Hope this helps!
> 
> I'm working on a smoother downloading experience as we speak, will keep you posted as soon as it's ready to work.


Keka worked! Thanks for your fast response with this!


----------



## midiman (Aug 30, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> @midiman the pedal noise is only triggered when you push the sustain pedal. Do you mean the noise at the start of every note? It's the sound of piano hammers hitting a very thin layer of cotton, placed in front of the strings. If you want to get rid of it, try adjusting the sample start knob to taste.
> 
> The lowest octave is not there because it's missing from the real piano as well. It's a small, Swedish upright and it doesn't have the full range - I guess it's a compromise they had to take to make the piano more home-fit  And honestly, I think that the lowest octave on this piano is the least sexy thing about it.



Is there a way to reduce the noise of the pedal. Especially when the pedal goes up it is very noisy. I want to use the pedal just to sustain notes, without having so much added noise. Is that possible? 

Otherwise, lovely piano sound. Love the tremolos and shorts too.


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like a winner! Following


----------



## WaveRider (Aug 30, 2019)

I like. Lots of vibe in this one.


----------



## LelandDantzler (Aug 30, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Yeah, I'm actually thinking about doing a second page to the interface that would allow you to do some more detailed tweaks. Do you guys think it would be something useful?



Yep, I bought this immediately after hearing the demo, and I advocated others get it on /r/audioproductionsdeals, but my only issue so far is that I'm a heavy sustain pedal user and right now I'm just removing the fairly loud "pedal up" sound effect that triggers if you sustain twice on one midi key press.

Personally, I'd love a second page with the ability to tweak some of the settings, and having the chance to lower the volume on the pedal or turn it off completely (or, stretch goal, also affect when it shows up, maybe not every time?) would be fabulous. Regardless, I'm still love love loving the sound SOOOOO much!

For anyone else that is trying it out, I really highly recommend running it through RC-20 for the gosh darn sexiest sound ever. Oozing style over here.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

midiman said:


> Is there a way to reduce the noise of the pedal. Especially when the pedal goes up it is very noisy. I want to use the pedal just to sustain notes, without having so much added noise. Is that possible?
> 
> Otherwise, lovely piano sound. Love the tremolos and shorts too.



I'm working on a 1.1 update that will include a second panel with an option to control the pedal noise volume and some other things. It should be out soon, but in the meantime, please email me at [email protected] and I will set you up with a custom version of these patches with the pedal sound lowered


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 30, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Sounds lovely. Are there more demo songs coming soon?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks! As for the demos - I've built this library to help myself write an album and the idea is to have some of these tracks as demos. I've not written anything for it yet, though, as I'm working on my first feature film (I'm a cinematographer by craft) and recently I was putting every hour that was free of work into the development of Lekko. I'll focus on doing the 1.1 update before we start shooting so that you can all get it as soon as possible, if time allows, I'll start using it myself.

I'll be more than happy to share some of your creations that feature Lekko on the website and social media. Just give me a shoot 

EDIT: Kinda forgot there's also a little demo for Wolno which is basically the sound of Lekko but recorded onto a mono tape recorder and played back at half-speed.


----------



## CGR (Aug 31, 2019)

Love the concept, tone, organic sound design abilities and the GUI. Fantastic work - I'm constantly impressed with the musical tools these new developers are creating - wonderful stuff!


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Aug 31, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> I'm working on a 1.1 update that will include a second panel with an option to control the pedal noise volume and some other things. It should be out soon, but in the meantime, please email me at [email protected] and I will set you up with a custom version of these patches with the pedal sound lowered



Excellent! Thank you very much! 😊👍


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 31, 2019)

I can't extract. :( PC, Windows 7.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 31, 2019)

The file extension is weird:

Lekko.zip.001, 002... 008

I tried to rename it like this: Lekko.001.zip etc.

didn't help.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 31, 2019)

tadam said:


> I can't extract. :( PC, Windows 7.



Try 7zip, it's free and should work just fine. A new file delivery solution is on it's way as we speak, stay tuned!


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Aug 31, 2019)

tadam said:


> The file extension is weird:
> 
> Lekko.zip.001, 002... 008
> 
> ...


I had the same issue but on a Mac. A page back there is a link to an extractor. I downloaded it worked great. No need to rename files. They are RARs, not zips.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 31, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Try 7zip, it's free and should work just fine. A new file delivery solution is on it's way as we speak, stay tuned!



7zip is not secure based on results of virustotal.com
I'd rather wait for the new solution, thank you!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 31, 2019)

Tilt & Flow said:


> I had the same issue but on a Mac. A page back there is a link to an extractor. I downloaded it worked great. No need to rename files. They are RARs, not zips.


Thanks, but it's only for mac as I see.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 31, 2019)

tadam said:


> The file extension is weird:
> 
> Lekko.zip.001, 002... 008
> 
> ...


Try to use Hjsplit, it should work fine.





HJSplit - Soft Famous


There are many situations when we have a big file and we cannot work with it (open, attach to an email ..). In these cases it is useful a program to split the big file in multiple smaller files. HJSplit is




softfamous.com


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi guys! I'm super happy to announce that starting from tomorrow, Lekko and Wolno will be available to download via the Pulse app. This will hopefully simplify the downloading and extraction process. There are also some updates coming to the shopping system so that it will be faster and easier to use.

Everybody who purchased the library will receive a personal download code tomorrow. Lekko downloads go first, Wolno will follow later on the same day.

Cheers!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 1, 2019)

Just a quick update - all downloads of Lekko and Wolno go through the Pulse app now. This basically means very fast downloads and hassle-free installation process. Thanks a lot to @pulsedownloader for their support!

I've just finished sending the download codes to everyone who purchased Lekko. If you didn't get the email, please, check your spam folder and if it's not there, just get in touch at [email protected]

The e-mail also includes a link to patches with the pedal noise volume lowered. These come as default now with every copy of Lekko downloaded via Pulse.

Pulse links for Wolno will be out today as well.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 2, 2019)

It's coming...


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 11, 2019)

Just a friendly reminder that the intro price ends tomorrow at midnight (CET)!

Lekko 1.1 is coming later this week.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Sep 12, 2019)

This is such an inspirational instrument. It's raw and emotional, gritty at times. Very versatile.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 12, 2019)

I was a little disappointed there's no velocity layers.

But I LOVE the idea of this instrument. If you decide to do a deeply sampled version of this type of piano in the future, I would pay of a lot of $$$ for it.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 12, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I was a little disappointed there's no velocity layers.
> 
> But I LOVE the idea of this instrument. If you decide to do a deeply sampled version of this type of piano in the future, I would pay of a lot of $$$ for it.



In order to record more velocities, I'd have to remove the cotton that's between the hammers and strings. And that really adds to the tone of this instrument!

The timbral change that would happen with more velocities is simulated by some clever processing outside of Kontakt but I agree it's subtle and no substitute for the real thing. But for me, it was either the tone or the velocities and I went for tone


----------



## Mega (Sep 12, 2019)

This sounds great!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 12, 2019)

If you want to know more about the process, the manual is a nice place to start as I wrote it more like a journal to document the making of the library and the thought behind it. You can find it about half-way here: https://feltinstruments.com/Lekko (under Download the manual button)


----------



## ShoeHorn (Sep 12, 2019)

Damn it! Missed the intro sale by an hour


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 12, 2019)

ShoeHorn said:


> Damn it! Missed the intro sale by an hour



I've just sent you a PM


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 15, 2019)

Lekko 1.1 update is almost ready now. I planned to release it today but feel like it's better to take some more time and make sure that the new code runs as expected. Will run some more tests and hopefully it will be out around next Wednesday. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 19, 2019)

After quite some time of intensive work, I'm excited to let you know that Lekko and Wolno were just updated to version 1.1. Here's a quick overview of what's changed:


There's now *a second page on the interface* that allows you to tweak the sound further (yes, including the much-requested sustain pedal volume!);
Another popular request was to introduce *less CPU-heavy versions of the Afterglow patches*. Well, here they are!;
It's possible now to *select one of three echo types and three vintage reverb types*. They were always included in the library but they were hidden behind the scenes and assigned on a per-patch basis during the sound design phase. Now you can make the choice yourself;
I've also captured *one more vintage delay setting* - sampled from a super-rare German BBD echo;
I've recorded some *subtle performance noise*s for the library. There's a slider that allows you to dial them in - if you so desire;
*The interface is more responsive* and the knobs are smoother;
*The folder structure is more tidy*, making file navigation easier;
Some minor tweaks here and there;

The update is free so there's really nothing not to like about it  All you need to do is to open the Pulse app, re-download the library and enjoy.

I can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## ShoeHorn (Sep 19, 2019)

Looking forward to this update. But how does one re download with Pulse?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes, same question ... I only see an option to Delete. And I thought Pulse was supposed to auto-update for you?


----------



## josephspirits (Sep 19, 2019)

Love the detailed website, piano sound, product design and videos, just sad I missed the intro price! Definitely looking forward to following your future projects, bravo.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you very much for the update! I've downloaded lekko via gumroad. How to download the update? Thx


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 19, 2019)

Just right click on the cover image, select delete and download again. I think that the amazing team at Pulse is working on a gentler way but for now - that's the way to go!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 19, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Thank you very much for the update! I've downloaded lekko via gumroad. How to download the update? Thx



Thanks for letting me know! I've sent the Pulse codes to everybody who got it the old way some time ago. Maybe it went into the spam folder? Anyway, just shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll get you up and running in no time.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I've sent the Pulse codes to everybody who got it the old way some time ago. Maybe it went into the spam folder? Anyway, just shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll get you up and running in no time.


Oops, completely my fault, sorry! 🙈 Of course you've included the pulse download code in the first email! Now I've got it... Thank you very much 🙂


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 19, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Oops, completely my fault, sorry! 🙈 Of course you've included the pulse download code in the first email! Now I've got it... Thank you very much 🙂



No problem at all!


----------



## midiman (Sep 20, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I've sent the Pulse codes to everybody who got it the old way some time ago. Maybe it went into the spam folder? Anyway, just shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll get you up and running in no time.



I also did not receive the links for the 1.1 version. Already wrote to [email protected]. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 20, 2019)

Ok, it seems like you guys have some pretty strong anti-spam filters :D Anyway, everyone who purchased Lekko on Gumroad should have received a Pulse download code - the mail was on September 1st. If you don't have it in your inbox, please, check the spam folder. Or just send me an email - I'm always happy to help!


----------



## Billy Palmer (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you so much for recommending the n-So album in the manual ()!
Do you have any connection to the artist?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 21, 2019)

William Palmer said:


> Thank you so much for recommending the n-So album in the manual ()!
> Do you have any connection to the artist?




Yeah, amazing work! I have no connection, I just loved the album when I first heard it, kept loving it when I started to plan Lekko and decided to do a patch inspired by his playing. I've sent him the library when it was released as a 'thank you' for all that inspiration, though


----------



## LelandDantzler (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey OP, I'm confused by some behavior in Lekko 1.1. 

When I hold a chord (keys depressed) in the sustain patch, if I have the sustain pedal down and let it come up, the depressed chord will stop making sound. This is confusing because I expect the keys I have depressed to continue to resonate regardless of pedal changes (as long I'm still pressing those keys, the strings would be vibrating).

I don't recall this behavior in 1.0. To be clear, the repro steps are:

1. Play any chord and keep the keys depressed.
2. Tap the sustain pedal down and let it come back up (not sustain -> sustain -> not sustain)
3. Observe chord quickly stops playing sound as if the keys are no longer being pressed.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 25, 2019)

LelandDantzler said:


> Hey OP, I'm confused by some behavior in Lekko 1.1.
> 
> When I hold a chord (keys depressed) in the sustain patch, if I have the sustain pedal down and let it come up, the depressed chord will stop making sound. This is confusing because I expect the keys I have depressed to continue to resonate regardless of pedal changes (as long I'm still pressing those keys, the strings would be vibrating).
> 
> ...



Hi! Thanks for reporting, I will look into that! In the meantime, you can trigger the pedal noise manually by programming C-1 (pedal down noise) and C#-1 (pedal up).


----------



## sqr (Oct 7, 2019)

I love the sound of this piano but I'm having the same problem LelandDantzler mentioned, and it's making it unusable for me. Keeping my fingers crossed for an update so I can use it in my music


----------



## Felt Instruments (Oct 7, 2019)

sqr said:


> I love the sound of this piano but I'm having the same problem LelandDantzler mentioned, and it's making it unusable for me. Keeping my fingers crossed for an update so I can use it in my music



The update is coming this week, along with a very cool new feature


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 8, 2019)

Just bought - missed the opening special, but feel like this instrument is definitely worth its price! Now to just find a few hours to explore... Looking forward to it!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi guys! There's been a bit of delay but the update is (finally!) coming next week. It will be free for everyone who purchased Lekko. What's coming is MPE control over the Afterglow patches, a few quality of life improvements, Retina-ready interface and much more. But I guess the big news is it will run as a VST / AU plugin. Exciting times!


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 30, 2019)

Plugin with MPE support... interesting. Did you base it on the HISE platform, or something else?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Oct 31, 2019)

DSmolken said:


> Plugin with MPE support... interesting. Did you base it on the HISE platform, or something else?



Yup, it's based on HISE!


----------



## enabor (Nov 2, 2019)

I just bought it and I have the same issue as *LelandDantzler *regarding the sustain which makes this vst not quite playable :( Please, can you tell us if it will be fixed soon ! Thanks


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 2, 2019)

enabor said:


> I just bought it and I have the same issue as *LelandDantzler *regarding the sustain which makes this vst not quite playable :( Please, can you tell us if it will be fixed soon ! Thanks



It's coming next week, pedal will be fixed for the release


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I may have missed it but, is the fixed going to happen with the Kontakt version too?
Or put otherwise, are you still going to support/update the Kontakt version?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 2, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> I may have missed it but, is the fixed going to happen with the Kontakt version too?
> Or put otherwise, are you still going to support/update the Kontakt version?



The new version will be a replacement for Kontakt. It requires around 30% less CPU to run, introduces MPE support for the Afterglow patches and a beautiful patch browser integrated into the plugin. The upgrade will be free for everyone who purchased the library.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I see, thank you for the fast reply.
Is Hise let you decide where you’d want your samples to reside?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 2, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> I see, thank you for the fast reply.
> Is Hise let you decide where you’d want your samples to reside?



Yup, absolutely. The download will be still handled by the Pulse app, so basically, all you have to do is download the library to the folder you want it to reside in. When you run the plugin for the first time, it will ask you to locate the samples. Done.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 2, 2019)

That is great.
Congrats for what you’r bringing with this instrument.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 5, 2019)

The update is coming tomorrow!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 6, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen, the update is out!  The official announcement will go out in the morning but I need some sleep first. If you haven't received the e-mail for some reason, please, re-download the library on Pulse and grab your setup files here: https://feltinstruments.com/Installers

Here's what's changed:

Lekko and Wolno now run as *standard VST / AU plugins*.
*Lekko now supports MPE!* That's right. You can now perform the Afterglow patches with a Roli Seaboard or similar controller, adding an unique expression on per-note basis. Personally, this has always been a dream for me so I'm really excited about this feature. I think I'll do a version for the Expressive E Touche in the nearest future as well. Stay tuned!
 There's now *a beautiful articulation browser* right on the interface. Simply click on the patch name on the top left, select an instrument you want to play and enjoy the sonic bliss;
On the computers I'm using to test everything, the 1.2 version uses *up to 30% less CPU*. Hopefully it will be lighter for your machine, too;
After a month of playing with Lekko, I've decided to tweak the top layer of the 'Yellow Dreams' patch a little. I like subtle stuff but I honestly feel like this one was just too subtle to hear. The change is more dramatic now and in general, more in line with the original intention;
Some of the 'Afterglow' patches were re-balanced to make the sound more cohesive and performance-friendly;
*The interface is now Retina-ready*. This basically means sharper graphics and text;
*The knobs' ranges have a wider range now* so you can tweak the instruments in more detail;
There's now an *effect highpass filter knob* added to the Detailed Tweaks page. I felt like adding a lot of reverb and delay could end up muddying the sound a bit so the idea here is to remedy that;
I've decided to do some subtle tuning for a few of the tremolo notes;
*The sustain pedal bug is now fixed*. And now the sustain pedal noise has round robin repetitions.
All parameters are available for automation in your DAW.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 6, 2019)

Felt Instruments said:


> After a month of playing with Lekko, I've decided to tweak the top layer of the 'Yellow Dreams' patch a little. I like subtle stuff but I honestly feel like this one was just too subtle to hear. The change is more dramatic now and in general, more in line with the original intention;
> Some of the 'Afterglow' patches were re-balanced to make the sound more cohesive and performance-friendly;


Congrats on getting this out! Its a huge effort, and one I'm very much looking forward to.

A thought. I figure you're in a rock and a hard place with this, and I am as well. 
You've moved the library to a new system outside of kontakt which allows some pretty cool features and performance improvements - great. But for those of us who have been using Lekko on cues in an ongoing project, we are going to need to go and change the template in all the sessions (40 odd cues for a longform project and at least 3 demos for shortform I can think of) to get the fix working. And given you have decided to tweak the sound, we'll have to also potentially leave the old one there (with its workarounds in playing for the sustain issue etc) as well. It just seems - er - messy. 

But I said it really is a rock and the hard place situation.... because well, I don't know what you could have done differently. I personally get concerned when any sample dev changes sound after release without keeping legacy patches going. SWhere you have changed the top layer of a patch - thats going to change the sound of compositions of users. If this was on a larger library with orders of magnitude more users, this could create a storm. Perhaps offering multiple versions of the articulation is potentially a better method of going about this. It also would mean that users would have a smooth way of transitioning over to the new system / weening off of the kontakt version over time. Or maybe theres some other way?

I'm sure you've thought about this all, and I'm overstating the issue (its potentially only going to effect a very small number of people). I guess I bring it up just in case theres some easy solution I haven't come across. Or something. 

Thanks again for your work and an inspiring instrument. Looking forward to more in the future.

Cheers!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 6, 2019)

Good points! However, it's really a matter of going forward. The Kontakt version still works - it's just that the update brings some new features and improvements. Most of which are requested by the users


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Nov 6, 2019)

Thank you for all your work and this great gem you made for us! It works very well and sounds great! I have quite a few piano libraries but this one here is the best when it comes to character and emotional writing. Can't wait for future releases!


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 7, 2019)

Touché support...that's a great news !
Just bought it, I really like the sound.


----------



## feck (Nov 7, 2019)

Wow, this looks and sounds fantastic. Al kinds of textural inspiration in this. Bought.


----------



## sydcomposer (Nov 7, 2019)

Just redownloaded via the Pulse downloader... 

I'm getting lots of splats when using the AU plugin. This is in Digital Performer 10. It's sounds like it's 'struggling' and getting CPU spikes/clicks/glitches... as if I'm running at a really low buffer setting... but I'm not. Definitely not that.

Previous version works fine within Kontakt, although it has this weird sustain pedal bug(?) going on where all the notes release (unexpectedly) when I depress the sustain pedal.... In other words... Play chord > sustain on > play another chord and release sustain - suddenly all notes are off - while I'm holding the 2nd chord.

Totally happy to use the AU plugin... but but the splats make it unusable... Maybe this is a DP specific bug? Don't think I've seen anyone else mention this.

I tried to load the VST plugin but it failed DP's examination process.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 8, 2019)

sydcomposer said:


> Just redownloaded via the Pulse downloader...
> 
> I'm getting lots of splats when using the AU plugin. This is in Digital Performer 10. It's sounds like it's 'struggling' and getting CPU spikes/clicks/glitches... as if I'm running at a really low buffer setting... but I'm not. Definitely not that.
> 
> ...



Hi! Could you please send me an email at [email protected]?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 8, 2019)

1.2.1 update is out now! The changes are not groundbreaking this time - think about it as a quality of life improvement. And actually - all of these are there because you guys suggested it. Thanks so much!






To grab the update, simply visit https://feltinstruments.com/Installers and grab the latest version of your plugin.

Here's what's changed:

There's now an OPTIONS button (bottom right of the interface) that allows you to* select the sample folder location after the initial load*. Some users have experienced difficulty locating the samples so hopefully, this should help with that;
The global *volume slider is now mapped do CC11* by default;
Fixed some AU validation issues that might have happened in Logic;

Cheers!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Nov 14, 2019)

The 1.2.2 update is out and the issues with pops, clicks and audio dropouts on certain systems should be fixed now


----------



## Felt Instruments (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi guys! I'm happy to let you know that at the same time that my second instrument, Jasno, got updated, Lekko and Wolno received some tweaks, too. The latest version is 1.2.7 and here's what's changed:

*Lekko and Wolno *(v1.2.7):


Improvements to sample streaming
Distortion on a few Sustains and Shorts samples fixed
Fixes to clicking that might occur on the beginning of some notes
Improved transitions between the velocity layers in the Shorts patch

Now, since these updates bring some updates to the sample pool so *you're going to need to re-download the samples in Pulse*. To do that, please, right click on the cover image of the library you’d like to re-download in Pulse. Select “Delete” and then press “Install” again.

Then grab the updated installers at *feltinstruments.com/Installers* and have fun.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 17, 2020)

This is the only plugin I own that gets installed in the Home Folder.
~/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins
Why is that?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Mar 17, 2020)

stargazer said:


> This is the only plugin I own that gets installed in the Home Folder.
> ~/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins
> Why is that?



It's because the internal presets need to be updated as well and due to a Mac thing, I can't install to two different libraries at once.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok, thanks!
No problem moving it manually, it seems.


----------



## Korpinen (Oct 22, 2020)

After getting the Blisko strings recently I immediately had my eye on Jasno, and since it was bundled with Lekko which I kinda liked based on the examples, I bought the two together. And lo and behold, yes, Jasno is nice and all but Lekko is just super expressive and characterful - just like the Blisko line. After some initials challenges (me being a bit of a DAW novice, when it comes to eq and compressor, in particular), I think it actually sits very nicely in, let's say slightly more energetic tracks as well. And I've only really started with the sustains. Thanks again for another amazing instrument!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 21, 2021)

So feeling quite tempted by this, has the sound I'm after but as I've already got Noir Pure / Woodchester etc do you think I would be doubling up what I've already got basically?


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 21, 2021)

Character pianos are like strings... you can never have too many. So as long as your clients still want music with soft felted piano, you can always use one more.


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 21, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> So feeling quite tempted by this, has the sound I'm after but as I've already got Noir Pure / Woodchester etc do you think I would be doubling up what I've already got basically?


Be forwarned there's no velocity layers, so it's not even in the same ballpark as Noire or Woodchester.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 21, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Be forwarned there's no velocity layers, so it's not even in the same ballpark as Noire or Woodchester.


Ah interesting, I ended up buying it as it’s got a really nice sound & the afterglow patches sound really good too! According to the manual there are 3, 1 real & 2 simulated


----------



## fareastnumberstati (Mar 31, 2021)

Felt Instruments said:


> Lekko 1.1 update is almost ready now. I planned to release it today but feel like it's better to take some more time and make sure that the new code runs as expected. Will run some more tests and hopefully it will be out around next Wednesday. Sorry for the delay!



My man, are you using Reason?


----------

